# New problem when printing sublimation mugs



## steelearts (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello and thanks for your help. I have been successfully printing on hard coated sublimated mugs, same paper, ink haven't change any thing in 4 years (a few printers). The image I am printing is a PS graphic and a medium blue color for the sky. I am using cactus wraps with 3 sheets of plane paper for protection and 7 out 28 mugs the top 1" rim of the mug came out faded light violet color and not sky blue. Weird and inter-minute. Has this happened to any body else? Any suggestions?


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

Have you checked the mugs to see if the sides are straight?


----------



## steelearts (Nov 26, 2007)

Terry so far this company has the best 15oz mugs. There straight, white and won't fade. Never had this problem before. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

I've had that problem before...
I haven't tried it, but some people suggest, spraying the edges with water so that that sublimation paper sticks to the edge in case the mugs edge is not straight. 

I assume you are using a oven wrap or is it a mug press. If mug press, I would use a heat shield too so it covers the edges


----------



## steelearts (Nov 26, 2007)

I haven't tried the spraying of the edges yet. I am using the wraps in the oven 400 for 25 minutes.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe 25% of your mug wraps are wearing out?


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Where do you get your mugs from?25 mins seems like an awful long time for baking a mug.Maybe the coating on the mug was not even and the top on some got less coating thus making them sublimate quicker which would explain the fading.Try a mug wrap that you know you used on a faded mug and try it on a mug or 2 and see if it happens again,if it does probably the wrap.

We don't usually have to much troubles with mugs but seems sometimes you get a carton of them and they just don't seem to sublimate quite the same or you get from a different supplier with different mugs and the bake time might be 20 to 30 secs different so you screw a couple mugs up.Anyways good luck and let us know if you solve your problem and what was wrong.


----------

